# Cat and dog fursonas



## cartoonsmolboi (Nov 30, 2016)

What are some personality traits and differences between cat and dog fursonas? I am stuck between choosing a cat or a dog fursona and want to know the personality traits of each animal so I can make a decision.


----------



## ExtinguishedHope (Dec 1, 2016)

You don't need to try and fit a cliché of a dog or cat fursona to figure out which one you want to be. You just need to figure out what feels right. Though here's a few general traits, if that helps:

CATS:
-Sly
-Sexy
-Mysterious 

DOGS:
-Socialible 
-Positive/Happy
-Loyal

Whichever species feels right, I'd use that as your fursona. Even if dogs or cats don't feel right, there are other animals that you could base yours on. Skarks, dragons, hyenas, hybrids- or whatever could even work, just think on it a little


----------



## EdgyMemeLord0 (Dec 1, 2016)

If nothing works, use dat boi as a fursona


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 1, 2016)

Foxes are the most degenerative of the trio with dogs being second and cats being third


----------



## Rant (Dec 1, 2016)

Ignore sergei, he hates everything.

Whatever you do, just don't cop out and do a catgirl/boy. Their so generic.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 1, 2016)

Rant said:


> Ignore sergei, he hates everything.
> 
> Whatever you do, just don't cop out and do a catgirl/boy. Their so generic.



I only harbour hatred towards things I experience~


Except refugees. I just hate them because


----------



## Jarren (Dec 1, 2016)

Expansive list of traits to be found here:
forums.furaffinity.net: Fursona Stereotypes


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Dec 2, 2016)

Jarren said:


> Expansive list of traits to be found here:
> forums.furaffinity.net: Fursona Stereotypes


----------

